# Sweetest uberx car contest



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I drive a car that gets lots of comments. They're probably sure I'm stupid.
Can you beat me to that? Prove that you are dumber then I am. What do you drive?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I drive an 08 Lexus iS350 fully loaded...i get compliments 75% of the time....they thought they were in an Uber Black...

I bought it used from an old guy who drove it 4K miles a year, for a very very good price...so i'm still well well under the 12-15K miles a year track..it's only got 50K miles on it now.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

I drive a 2014 Nissan Sentra. I got compliments on it all the time how nice, clean and comfortable it is. Its a base model and the only option on it was automatic transmission. Nissan gave the Sentras a touch of luxury with the LED lighting and accents, lots s leg room and thats about it.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I drive a Prius with fancypants custom leather seats.


----------



## BoldCityDigital (Aug 20, 2014)

2013 Ford Focus SE. 45K miles.


----------



## rayace01 (Jul 30, 2014)

2013 VW Black Passat SEL. She is sweet


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Chrysler 300c AWD with every option (including the best thing since sliced bread, cooling cup holders). My car's name is Sleipnir by the way.

















Although mine has an electronic shifter because it has the 8 speed transmission.









The only reason I'm driving UberX is that they won't accept any new UberBlack here.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UberX is a 2014 VW Passat fully loaded

Black is a 2014 Suburban. 
Happy with everything except the shitty stereo...


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

I drive a chuck wagon.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

BoldCityDigital said:


> 2013 Ford Focus SE. 45K miles.


My roommate has a Focus ST. Nice car, and with 260ish HP it really gets going. Awful awful turning radius though. This is what it looks like every morning when he tries to get out of the driveway:


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

My car:









2014 Mazda 3 Sport. 6 speed manual, 14k on it so far. The wheels are off my previous car, a 2004 Mazda RX-8. The tires are Hankook RS-3s, which have a treadwear rating of 140 (actually 200, but it's a long story) so I'll only get 20-30k out of a set and they are probably overkill for the slow driving I do, but I typically only Uber 100 miles a week.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

2012 Hyundai Genesis 5.0 

My riders asked what kind of car is this or I never been in a Hyundai.

Btw I've been rear ended 3 times and fixed 3 times. It ain't worth shit now. I tried to trade it in with 4 dealers, after running a carfax they tell me they won't take it on trade !! So I'll drive until the wheels fall off

Good thing that Florida has a diminished value law, I collected a total of 12K from 3 insurance companies.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Good thing that Florida has a diminished value law, I collected a total of 12K from 3 insurance companies.


That's impressive. I work in insurance claims and it is tough to collect diminished value (most adjusters aren't aware/don't bother to research the applicable case law, so they just outright deny) , and usually it barely goes over 3 figures. I'm good about it if the case law supports paying in that specific area, but it goes on a case by case basis. The person who had $800 worth of damage to their Lexus and now wants $9,000 because "the dealer said that's how much they are going to deduct if I trade it in" can GTFO.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I hired a lawyer to deal with it, he got his cut


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah. There's usually some wiggle room in things like that, but if you're stuck at opposite numbers or the adjuster outright denies, then you have no other option than to seek an attorney to help. Just yesterday I took someone's request from the $50.34 (LOL) that a vendor's formula said the car was depreciated by to $1,150 beceause he was willing to work with me in resolving it quickly.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's legal stuff about it....In Florida, the measure of damages for a diminished value claim is the difference between the value of the vehicle immediately before the accident and immediately afterwards, after all repairs have been made to the vehicle. This is not only supported by case law but also by the Standard Civil Jury Instructions adopted by the Supreme Court of Florida.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, it's just a highly subjective number. A vendor formula might be "parts prices times some multiplier" plus "labor hours times another multiplier based on damage severity", and doesn't take into account some things like vehicle year or make. A damaged Chevrolet is going to take less of a hit than a damaged BMW. On the other side though, a third party will go to a random dealer, say "HI MY CAR WAS WRECKED AND REPAIRED HOW MUCH LESS IS IT WORTH IN TRADE IN NOW" and get some ridiculously excessive deduction, as if they would approach a dealer that way and not negotiate at all.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I tried doing it on my own, the insurance companies told me to piss off. We ain't giving you shit, get out of here. I said OK, I can play this game too....lol


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> That's impressive. I work in insurance claims and it is tough to collect diminished value (most adjusters aren't aware/don't bother to research the applicable case law, so they just outright deny) , and usually it barely goes over 3 figures. I'm good about it if the case law supports paying in that specific area, but it goes on a case by case basis. The person who had $800 worth of damage to their Lexus and now wants $9,000 because "the dealer said that's how much they are going to deduct if I trade it in" can GTFO.


Who asked you anything about your job? It's an uber forum.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Who asked you anything about your job? It's an uber forum.


I was explaining diminished value, which might have been of use for any drivers who are hit someday. Sorry I didn't stick to the standard protocol of only complaining about tips.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Who's going to admit to using a sweet car for uberx? That would be just plain stupid. Might as well just get it over with and call jackass to film it being blown up in some rock quarry. It'd be a lot cheaper than driving a nice car for Uberx.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

title should be change to
"sweetest car to ride for a buck per mile"


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> title should be change to
> "sweetest car to ride for a buck per mile"


There you go, now you have something! How about a '07 corolla for starters?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I drive a 2006 PT cruiser for which I only paid $5000 for...... it has 72,000 miles on it now .......it had 58,000 miles on it when I bought it on feb 27th (14,000 miles in a little less than 6 months)......Even though I got this car in order to drive for uBer.... I'm glad I didn't purchase an expensive car.....I got one with the minimum requirements to drive for uBer......Im an UBerX driver for the Los Angeles area .......to date my current rating is 4.9 with 516 rides netting a grand total of $8063.64
I'm about to throw the towel in with the recent bullshit with pay cuts....so unfair for LA drivers


----------



## uberxpaul (Aug 17, 2014)

How does my 2014 BMW 320i x with 5k fit in the mix?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Probably way nicer than the rest of the cars mentioned.

I find it funny when riders ask why I'm not using my car for Uber Black. Uhh, because there's more to it than just having a black-on-black car. It's still a base model stick shift Mazda 3, with cloth seats.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I got 2015 Acura TLX. Drive uberx just for $150/week...


----------

